# I Surrender



## malayphred (Jan 29, 2007)

That's it for me.

After 3 weeks:

Tivo Desktop 2.5 doesn't work, 2.6 doesn't work, 2.7 doesn't work and 2.8, oh don't get me started on 2.8.

Don't know about everyone else here, but I'm not wasting another minute on this crap.

I'm calling Cox tomorrow.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Do their DVRs allow transfer to a computer?

You might want to check on that before you jump.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

They do work; you just seem to be having issues.


----------



## PaJo (Dec 17, 2001)

malayphred said:


> That's it for me.
> 
> After 3 weeks:
> 
> ...


They don't work on my linux system either, so I use pyTivo & Galleon , along with Streambaby, hme-vlc, harmonian occassionally. I use Tivo4tiny to copy shows from my Tivo to use the audio on my mp3 player. With the exception of Tivo4Tiny, all these programs are available for windows and cost nothing more than the time to set them up. I don't know about Cox, but Comcast does not offer anything similar to this for their dvr.

We seldom use our dvd players these days, prefer to copy the dvd main title to the tivo to view it. Also, these days we watch more Netflix via the "Instant" queue than anything else. We only watch about a 1/2 dozen channels even though we have well over a hundred available. I also confess that I have grown to like YouTube on the HD Tivo. Comcast can keep their DVR, I had it, tried it for a year, now that I am back with Tivo I am happy with Comcast service.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Three weeks? It took me a lot less time than that to dump TDT. Why anyone would attempt to use it is rather beyond me, when all the alternatives (of which I know) are much better. Cox certainly won't help you, though.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Is this your first time trying to download shows from the Tivo?

Did you know the download feature is disabled on a Tivo and must be enabled before you can begin downloading?

3 weeks? You have been trying for 3 weeks without success and now you are quitting? Did you ask for any help on this forum? No.

OK. Here goes:

To enable TivoToGo: Go to Tivo My Account, login, then click on DVR Preferences, and click checkmarks on the boxes next to your Tivo box numbers for TRANSFERS and DOWNLOADS.
Next, on the Tivo, go to Messages & settings, Settings, Phone & Network, Connect to Tivo Service.

After all that is done, in System Information screen, there should be a line 'TivoToGo: a,a,a' which means its now enabled. Happy Downloading.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

malayphred said:


> That's it for me.
> 
> After 3 weeks:
> 
> ...


Something doesn't quite add up for me. You are going to ditch the TiVo DVR because an application that runs on you _PC_ doesn't work? Transferring content to your PC would seem to be your sole purpose for having a TiVo DVR, but yet you are going to go with Cox that doesn't even offer this option with their DVRs? Unless I'm misunderstanding and are seeking help for TD from Cox?


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

malayphred said:


> That's it for me.
> 
> After 3 weeks:
> 
> ...


What are you trying to do? What doesn't work?


----------



## malayphred (Jan 29, 2007)

Okay.

I take it back. At least for now.

I've tried most of the above without success. I haven't tried other applications, like pyTivo. I didn't know they existed.

The biggest reason I have Tivo, and upgraded to HD Tivo, is to be able to transfer to and from my computer. I know this probable sounds lame. If I can't do this, I can get everything Tivo offers from the cable company for less than the cost of Tivo (I know - I should bite my tongue).

I did seek help from the forum here and searched extensively. None of the suggestions will work.

The frustrating thing is: after the upgrade (to HD and v 2.8) I can download to my computer but my Tivo doesn't see my PC in the "Now playing list".

The unit I bought is a factory re-furb. Could it be a hardware problem - do you think?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

There are also some TCP and UDP ports you need to open in the firewall to allow Tivo communications.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

malayphred said:


> ...The biggest reason I have Tivo, and upgraded to HD Tivo, is to be able to transfer to and from my computer. I know this probable sounds lame. If I can't do this, I can get everything Tivo offers from the cable company for less than the cost of Tivo (I know - I should bite my tongue)...


You can transfer video to and from your computer with a cable DVR? Or when you state your cable company, are you referring to cable internet service?


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

malayphred said:


> Okay.
> 
> I take it back. At least for now.
> 
> ...


Downloading from the Tivo is pretty straightforward network wise. Getting your PC to show up in the Now Playing list is trickier (your PC has to advertise itself to your Tivo via a broadcast and this may be prevented by how your have your home network setup.

Describe how you have your computers and Tivo connected to the Internet at home.


----------



## malayphred (Jan 29, 2007)

Rdian06 said:


> Downloading from the Tivo is pretty straightforward network wise. Getting your PC to show up in the Now Playing list is trickier (your PC has to advertise itself to your Tivo via a broadcast and this may be prevented by how your have your home network setup.
> 
> Describe how you have your computers and Tivo connected to the Internet at home.


I have a Lynksys wireless router and a Tivo network adapter on my 
Tivo and Linksys network adapter on my PC. The setup is the same as I had with my Series 2.

My Tivo connection shows as OK, and my PC connects just fine to the internet. As I mentioned before, I can download from the Tivo to the PC. The PC can see the "Now Playing List" on the Tivo, but the Tivo cannot see the PC.

I set the 'settings' to allow downloads. I tried to run the "Connect to Tivo service" routine, but after inputting the three 'thumbs up' symbols, nothing happens - just a clunking/boinking noise when I hit the 'select' button as directed. The same thing (the clunking/boinking noise) occurs when I try to do a 'system re-start' after entering the three 'thumbs down' symbols. I can do a system re-start by unplugging the unit and waiting twenty seconds like the troubleshooting guide directs and then plugging the unit back in.


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

malayphred said:


> I have a Lynksys wireless router and a Tivo network adapter on my
> Tivo and Linksys network adapter on my PC. The setup is the same as I had with my Series 2.
> 
> My Tivo connection shows as OK, and my PC connects just fine to the internet. As I mentioned before, I can download from the Tivo to the PC. The PC can see the "Now Playing List" on the Tivo, but the Tivo cannot see the PC.
> ...


See if this helps:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=438367


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

As Rdian06 noted, discovery problems are some of the trickiest to troubleshoot. With 2.8 there are two different protocols you can use - Bonjour (the default) and TiVo Beacon. Both of them use UDP broadcast packets, and your firewall or your router could be blocking them.

On the router, check for any kind of filter named broadcast or multicast filter. Most of the time you want to make sure that it is turned off but a few Linksys models have it labeled incorrectly. However it's set, try changing it.

On your firewall, check for the necessary exceptions. If you are using Bonjour you need an exception for mDNSResponder.exe and UDP port 5353 needs to be open. If you switch to TiVo Beacon it needs an exception for TiVoBeacon.exe and UDP port 2190 needs to be open.

Finally, check the TiVo Server Properties dialog in Desktop. If the Change button isn't grayed out it may be using the wrong network interface.

Every time you make a change I would reboot the TiVo and your PC.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Or you can try pyTivo - Once I set that up it has been much easier to move content from my PC to the tivo it allows you to browse pc folders without having to put content in a specific pc folder.

Not trying to make things more complicated, but it works for me.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

malayphred said:


> I set the 'settings' to allow downloads. I tried to run the "Connect to Tivo service" routine, but after inputting the three 'thumbs up' symbols, nothing happens - just a clunking/boinking noise when I hit the 'select' button as directed. The same thing (the clunking/boinking noise) occurs when I try to do a 'system re-start' after entering the three 'thumbs down' symbols. I can do a system re-start by unplugging the unit and waiting twenty seconds like the troubleshooting guide directs and then plugging the unit back in.


Isn't the re-start commnad 3 thumbs down and ENTER, not Select?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

jcthorne said:


> Isn't the re-start command 3 thumbs down and ENTER, not Select?


Yes.

I was just about to reply with the same thing you posted when I read his post about pressing Select. The Enter button is at the bottom of the remote.


----------



## malayphred (Jan 29, 2007)

CuriousMark said:


> Yes.
> 
> I was just about to reply with the same thing you posted when I read his post about pressing Select. The Enter button is at the bottom of the remote.


AAHH.

I'm out of town for the next three weeks - that is the first thing I am going to try when I get back

Thank you.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

When we upgraded to Tivo Desktop 2.7 with Vista we had to upgrade to the latest version of Bonjour from Apple's website as well. I would hope that 2.8 fixed that issue.

Note that we're one of the lucky ones with no issues with Tivo Desktop (currently running 2.7 on 2 Vista PC's and testing 2.8 on a third Vista PC).

Scott


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> When we upgraded to Tivo Desktop 2.7 with Vista we had to upgrade to the latest version of Bonjour from Apple's website as well. I would hope that 2.8 fixed that issue.
> 
> Note that we're one of the lucky ones with no issues with Tivo Desktop (currently running 2.7 on 2 Vista PC's and testing 2.8 on a third Vista PC).
> 
> Scott


Desktop 2.8 comes with the current Bonjour installer (v1.0.6), but if you're running a 64-bit OS I would still get it straight from Apple.


----------



## malayphred (Jan 29, 2007)

I bought a new computer.

Everything works now.

Thanks to everyone for your suggestions.:up:


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

Hope it was a Mac... ;0)


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> Or you can try pyTivo - Once I set that up it has been much easier to move content from my PC to the tivo it allows you to browse pc folders without having to put content in a specific pc folder.
> 
> Not trying to make things more complicated, but it works for me.


+1 on this. I uninstalled tivodesktop months ago and now use the combination of KMTTG and pytivo - I couldn't be happier. These are great programs that are very well supported by this community. Don't judge the Tivo by a poorly designed and implemented PC application - there are alternatives.


----------



## Sandi Shores (Sep 11, 2008)

Same here, I have been using KTTMG and PyTivo for months now, maybe close to a year and haven't had any trouble.

Transfers go MUCH faster with this setup too.

PyTivo lacks one little functionality that TDT has but it's not worth switching back to TDT for that one thing.


----------



## BankZ (Aug 16, 2007)

Sandi Shores said:


> Same here, I have been using KTTMG and PyTivo for months now, maybe close to a year and haven't had any trouble.
> 
> Transfers go MUCH faster with this setup too.
> 
> PyTivo lacks one little functionality that TDT has but it's not worth switching back to TDT for that one thing.


Faster to or from?
What is it missing?

I tried them a while ago and the UI's made the TD look good (and that's saying something)


----------



## Sandi Shores (Sep 11, 2008)

Xfers are faster both way, lightening fast at times lol

i will lean over to my husbands side of the desk and say "wow look at that xfer rate in kittymeg" (I call it kittymeg for short) cause it just blazes through things very fast, same with using pyTivo to pull things off the computer on to the TiVo, it is usually very fast. Sometimes it slows down to slightly faster than real-time and we have to reboot the router so it picks up again but that's rare and we don't mind.

The UI's are difficult, it is my main reason for not being able to do more with them, the help I find is always talking as though it is for people with more experience in coding/programing so it doesn't help me at all, I know how to use stuff, but I fail at understanding how it all works. The UI's intimidate me to be honest.

The one thing I do miss is being able to drop shortcuts to other folders into the main folder that the TiVo looks to for files, DTD lets me put a shortcut to any other folder but pyTivo does not (at least that I have been able to find) so I have to always manually move files to the folder instead of being able to just add a link to the containing folder of the files I want to watch.

But, regardless of all this I prefer the two of them to DT and won't go back.

*edit because I apparently fail at spelling kmttg, I always call it kttmg (kittymeg), oops...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

"kmttg" = "Kevin Moye's TiVo To Go"

but henceforth all shall know it as kittymeg. 

It's true, pyTivo won't follow Windows "shortcuts", although it will do symbolic links. But, it _will_ allow you to create shares in arbitrary directories, as many as you need -- so you don't really need the shortcuts.


----------



## Sandi Shores (Sep 11, 2008)

wmcbrine said:


> "kmttg" = "Kevin Moye's TiVo To Go"
> 
> but henceforth all shall know it as kittymeg.
> 
> It's true, pyTivo won't follow Windows "shortcuts", although it will do symbolic links. But, it _will_ allow you to create shares in arbitrary directories, as many as you need -- so you don't really need the shortcuts.




I *think* this sounds spiffy.....

Can I get a Geek to Blonde translation of it though?

Methinks you are speaking in linux/unix and I have no idea how to make that work for me.

Are you saying that I can have it look to multiple folders instead of just one?

Pretty please say (in blonde-speak) it's true <3


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Sandi Shores said:


> Are you saying that I can have it look to multiple folders instead of just one?


Yes.

In your pyTivo.conf file, you have a section something like this:

[Videos]
type = video
path = /where/your/videos/are

If you want another folder, just add another section:

[More Videos]
type = video
path = /where/more/videos/are

If you prefer to use the web config, click on the "Add Section" button, and follow the directions. When it comes back, select the new share, and fill in the "type" and "path" fields. Save Changes again, and then restart pyTivo.


----------



## Sandi Shores (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks wcmbrine,

I tried that this morning but my conf file doesn't have:

*[Videos]*
type = video
path = /where/your/videos/are

I have this instead, which replaces the video with my computer name.

*[Valhalla]*
type = video
path = F:\My Videos\Movies

Can I simply add the section that you used as an example or is it some other format I have to use? More Valhalla? 

Thank you again for helping me with this <3


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The part where you have "Valhalla" is just the descriptive name that's shown in the NPL. It can be anything you want.


----------



## Sandi Shores (Sep 11, 2008)

WOO HOO!

It works, I am SO happy now 

You are my personal Tivo hero 

Feel like fielding another problem I have with pyTivo?

In the web interface when I try to push a file to tivo from my computer I get this error:

No option 'tivo_username' in section: 'Server'

Traceback (most recent call last):
File "d:\Program Files\pyTivo\plugins\video\video.py", line 341, in Push
m = mind.getMind()
File "d:\Program Files\pyTivo\mind.py", line 285, in getMind
username = config.getTivoUsername()
File "d:\Program Files\pyTivo\config.py", line 62, in getTivoUsername
return config.get('Server', 'tivo_username')
File "D:\Python26\lib\ConfigParser.py", line 540, in get
raise NoOptionError(option, section)
NoOptionError: No option 'tivo_username' in section: 'Server'

I am not sure what my tivo username is and no idea what to do with one if I had it. I have the name I gave the tivo unit but nothing else comes to mind. I can't find a 'server' section anywhere =/


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You surely have a "Server" section (in pyTivo.conf), or pyTivo wouldn't start.

tivo_username and tivo_password are your username and password on tivo.com. The push system needs these because it works by communicating with mind.tivo.com.


----------



## Sandi Shores (Sep 11, 2008)

*facepalm*

I was looking in the web interface for a place to enter my username/password and didn't see anything.

Where do I enter this information so it shows up in the config file? I tried a few things but I think I must have the syntax wrong.

eta: I found the syntax by going to the pytivo forums and doing a search, thanks =)

http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum...n-tivo-username-t1006.html?highlight=username


----------

